# Hydraulic lift Long 510



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

I need help ! I just bought this tractor. The pump has been changed. The lift will got up with revving up the engine. But will not lift any weight. The pump seems to be making pressure when I move the remote lever with the plugs in it seems to load the engine at idle. Looking inside the top of the housing I see a lot of oil flowing when I lift at a fast rpm. But won't lift any weight. It seems a lot of oil is bypassing and not building pressure.
The lift arms stay put for days no matter where you leave them. 
I'm bum fuzzled.
Anyone have any ideas ? Should I pull the control valve ? What do I look for ?
Help Please !!!


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

the manual has a trouble shooting section in it. I haven't work on 1 for 20 years but pull off the value . Drop the 3pt down remove I think 4 nuts pull forward and remove cotter pin. Replace all orings and copper washers. There is a metal ball and spring I think the ball is about 1\2 in make sure it is smooth and the spring works . I think it is in center of piston on value. Can remove with pliers check the seat the ball sets on to. It is screwed in the value body. Looks like a pipe with a bar across it. I have took apart and cleaned good and put new orings and copper washers in put back together and they worked fine


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

JungleJim
Thanks that gives me a good direction to go.
I'm wondering are the copper washers hard to find ? Where would you find them ???
I thank you for your help.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

try this Adams Equipment Co he is in Fort Ashby WVA I got long parts from him before white field boss 260 AC 4040 Oliver1390 are the same tractor I think the # are right His phone # is 304 298 3726 good luck


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks much !
My next step is to find gaskets and o rings. I think I have a leaking "bleed valve". 
I left you all know.


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, after replacing all the o rings and sealing washers no luck. The lift still won't pick up more than a couple hundred pounds. I attached my 5 foot disc and no luck. But with the lift trying to lift I helped it with a jack and shut tractor down. It held the 600 or so pounds all day. I did not take out the spool, I wonder if I should have. Only reason I didn't is I have forgotten way more than I remember about the valves. I guess I need to regroup. 
If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it very much.


----------

